# upgrading cacti



## Alain De Vos (Jul 31, 2022)

Normally files in /usr/local are read-only and you must not touch it because after an upgrade of a port the changes are lost.
The correct place for configuration is /usr/local/etc and the correct place for writable stuff is /var.
How do you upgrade cacti in a good way as data,config,modification,logs are all stored in /usr/local/share/cacti ?


----------



## ProServ (Jul 31, 2022)

Run this:
# pkg info cacti
cacti-1.2.21
Name           : cacti
Version        : 1.2.21
Installed on   : Sun Jul 10 11:57:49 2022 EDT
Origin         : net-mgmt/cacti
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:*
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : www net-mgmt
Licenses       : GPLv2+
Maintainer     : m.muenz@gmail.com
WWW            : https://www.cacti.net/
Comment        : Web-driven graphing interface for RRDTool
Annotations    :
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:cacti:cacti:1.2.21:::::freebsd13:x64
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 79.7MiB
Description    :
Cacti is a complete frontend to RRDTool, it stores all of the necessary
information to create graphs and populate them with data in a MySQL database.
The frontend is completely PHP driven. Along with being able to maintain
Graphs, Data Sources, and Round Robin Archives in a database, cacti handles
the data gathering. There is also SNMP support for those used to creating
traffic graphs with MRTG.

WWW: https://www.cacti.net/

If your cacti version is older, then run
# pkg upgrade cacti


----------



## elgrande (Jul 31, 2022)

ProServ said:


> If your cacti version is older, then run
> # pkg upgrade cacti



As far as I understand, this would potentially overwrite all his config, that's why he's asking.
So I'd definitely copy /usr/local/share/cacti to some other place in order to be safe prior to upgrading. Then copy the adjusted config files back or merge them with the new ones if required.


----------

